

NBC just locked down Olympics coverage for the next 18 years - ozh
http://www.theverge.com/2014/5/7/5691326/nbc-locks-down-olympics-coverage-through-2032

======
dkraft
because fuck all that.

I am seriously burned out on timeshifting bullshit.

They should have 3 or so live channels to cover realtime, and one fluffer
channel for the uncommitted clueless. Everything properly DVR'd enabled.

Until then I'm just youtubing on my own time.

